# Hello ^_^ xx



## Jessyble (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello!

Im not a breeder or collect loads of mice but i love them to pieces  i joined this forum in hope to adopt either an orphaned mouse or any others .

Jessyble x


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

I'm sure you will be able to acquire a mouse but it is inadvisable to adopt any mouse that is under 5 or 6 weeks old, or before fully weaned and healthy.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I have edited your post.It is not acceptable to advertise for unweaned animals.I hope fmb provides you with all the information you need to look after your mice and you enjoy your time here :welcomeany


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, as your not a breeder you may find our sister forum more for your liking

http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=81

Although your welcome on both forums, just wanted to point this out  Hope you enjoy using our forums


----------

